# Added Jake Skylyr to the Jukebox



## Chris (Mar 25, 2005)

4 Songs, Check 'em out.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2005)

Right on! Jake rules


----------



## Goliath (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Prophecy420 (Mar 27, 2005)

Great sounding stuff m8, listening now.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 28, 2005)

Great stuff!


----------



## Drew (Mar 28, 2005)

Moved Jake's post on his setup to the Jukebox thread - give 'em some feedback there!

-D


----------

